
Show HN: Noble Adblocker - ksowocki
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/noble-adblocker/kopmeijgmcgmcngnaaedmmiggcnojdao
======
NkWsy
How does it alert the publishers that a donation has been made? How can I be
ensured that my donation is going to the right place? Can this auto donate a
set amount per site?

Good idea but advertising vs altruism is a tricky battle. I will try it.

~~~
ksowocki
OP here.

> How does it alert the publishers that a donation has been made? How can I be
> ensured that my donation is going to the right place? Can this auto donate a
> set amount per site?

[https://github.com/owocki/adblock-to-
bitcoin/tree/master/chr...](https://github.com/owocki/adblock-to-
bitcoin/tree/master/chrome-extension#how)

Right now, you're trusting the owner of the default address (me) to get in
touch with content providers and pay them (but one could can verify this by
looking at the blockchain.info address). Future versions would allow
publishers to register their address and display their address in the QR code.

> Good idea but advertising vs altruism is a tricky battle. I will try it.

I agree. There is a happy medium _somewhere_ between advertising,
micropayments, and subscriptions; and I hope to find it.

Get in touch via Github Issues if you find any issues with the plugin please!
[https://github.com/owocki/adblock-to-
bitcoin/issues](https://github.com/owocki/adblock-to-bitcoin/issues)

------
woodymcpecks
Are we still trying to make this work? This whole concept is a blight on the
online economy.

~~~
ksowocki
OP here. What's a blight? Micropayments? Advertisements?

